# If I Want To Become A Professional Makeup Artist, Which School Should I Attend?



## uniquelydivine (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, so I graduated from college and got my Bachelor of Arts Degree in Political Science (Pre-Law)!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really want to do something different and my dream is to become a Lawyer AND a  Professional Makeup Artist!!!!!!!!!

I would like to work for MAC one day, which school (s) would you recommend that I attend to get training, certification, etc. to become a Pro-Makeup Artist?

Also, is it possible to work as a cashier at MAC if I have no Makeup experience? LOL...It might sound like a dumb question, but it doesnt hurt to ask!!

Thanks!


----------



## amoona (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats on your degree!!! I switched by to a Poli Sci major once I realized the Interior Design school I wanted to go to wouldn't give me any damn financial aid haha.

There's plenty of different schools you can go to depending on where you live. I believe MAC Pro website even lists a few schools by state. I know some freelance make-up artists who didn't go to school beause they just didn't feel it was needed and they're doing amazing. HOWEVER ... I also know many who are naturally talented and still wanted to get some kind of training so they went took classes or went through a program.

To work at MAC you don't have to go to school. You do have to show that you can apply a full face of make-up and that you have the basic skills of make-up artistry. You don't need experience as a make-up artist but you will have to do a demo to demonstrate that you know what you're doing. MAC does send their employees through training when they're first hired, I haven't gone through it yet but I've heard that it's amazing and super fun.

I know some locations hire for positions other then that of a MA/SA but I don't think all do. For instant I know one of our large counters downtown has a stock person while most of the counters don't have stock people. I have never heard of them hiring someone who is solely a cashier but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## uniquelydivine (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Congrats on your degree!!! I switched by to a Poli Sci major once I realized the Interior Design school I wanted to go to wouldn't give me any damn financial aid haha.

There's plenty of different schools you can go to depending on where you live. I believe MAC Pro website even lists a few schools by state. I know some freelance make-up artists who didn't go to school beause they just didn't feel it was needed and they're doing amazing. HOWEVER ... I also know many who are naturally talented and still wanted to get some kind of training so they went took classes or went through a program.

To work at MAC you don't have to go to school. You do have to show that you can apply a full face of make-up and that you have the basic skills of make-up artistry. You don't need experience as a make-up artist but you will have to do a demo to demonstrate that you know what you're doing. MAC does send their employees through training when they're first hired, I haven't gone through it yet but I've heard that it's amazing and super fun.

I know some locations hire for positions other then that of a MA/SA but I don't think all do. For instant I know one of our large counters downtown has a stock person while most of the counters don't have stock people. I have never heard of them hiring someone who is solely a cashier but it doesn't hurt to ask._

 
Thanks for your reply! Good luck on the Poli Sci (if you haven't graduated yet)! I'll ask the MAC store where I am if they're cashiers only (I doubt it! But we'll see)!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you taken a look at the info in the FAQ for this forum? If not, I strongly suggest doing so- there is some very good information in there about whether or not you should go to a makeup school, what you need to know to get started in this line of work (and it is that, work), etc.

I also suggest taking a look at the thread about the current situation with the Estee Lauder boycott going on within the industry. Not to dissuede you from doing what you want, but it's worth knowing what is going on with those you wish to be your peers in this work, if you are to join them.

Is working for MAC your end goal? Or is there something more you wish to do with this? What you wish to be doing as your end goal will help you determine what steps you will need to take to get there.


----------



## little_angel (Mar 11, 2007)

i have to say, as much as i love freelancing at mac... i would hope that you have higher aspirations than just working a retail job. it's great, and i love the people i work with, but i see it as a stepping stone in becoming a successful makeup artist. given my current location (alaska) i can't get enough jobs to really get the practice in that i want. by freelancing at MAC, i'm able to get a lot of practice in on lots of different people and styles. 

like marty said, check out some of the debate, just so you are informed. i have my own opinions, and i've still chosen to keep working there, but i did my best to read up and see where i stand for myself.


----------

